# Tausendblatt



## ralph_hh (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen

hab mal ein paar Fragen zum __ Tausendblatt. Die Pflanzen hab ich von Naturagard online gekauft, kamen in einem guten Zustand und sie stehen jetzt ca 70cm tief im Teich.

Lauf dem "Beipackzettel" mag Tausendblatt nur klares Wasser, sonst geht das ein. Mein Wasser ist sehr klar, allerdings hab ich Fadenalgen, die sich vorzugsweise um die Pflanzen wickeln. Kommen die Pflanzen damit klar?

Wie kann ich erkennen, ob es den Pflanzen gut geht? Wachsen tut da noch nichts, die Farbe ist ohnehin etwas bräunlich und naja, vertrocknen ist ja unter Wasser schwierig.

Im Internet wird beschrieben, dass viele Pflanzen emers, d.h. außerhalb des Wassers gezogen werden damit das kräfitge Stengel gibt und dass man die Pflanzen dann erst langsam an die Unterwasserwelt anpassen muss, sonst gehen sie ein. Weiss jemand, wie Naturagard das macht? Im Beipackzettel war dazu nichts zu lesen.

Ich hab im Garten sonst eigentlich einen grünen Daumen, da gedeiht mir alles. Aber im Teich bin ich so ein bisschen hilflos gerade.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2019)

Hi ralph,

Myriophyllum verticilatum/spicatum brauchen recht viel Licht, daher das "klare" Wasser. In einer trüben Algenbrühe, bei dauerhafter Lehmaufschwemmung, dunkler Torfbrühe oder von Seerosenlaub/__ Wasserlinsen komplett/sehr stark bedeckten Oberfläche bekommt es unter Wasser net mehr genug ab da in so was  das Licht stark abgeschirmt wird
Die Fadenalgen sind weniger schadhaft, zumindest so lange net wie die feinen Blätter des Tausendblattes noch erkennbar sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Mai 2019)

Hei, Du könntest Dir am Ufer ein Backup anlegen.
Ich hab meins hauptsächlich für die Aquarien und freu mich, das es so gut im Eimer gedeiht..der steht im Winter im Gewächshaus, das so gut es geht frostfrei gehalten wird.
  
Wenn ich Pflanzen brauche, bedien ich mich einfach und setz die gleich richtig unter Wasser...Aber wenn es im Teich nicht ganz so tief sitzt, ist die Gefahr nicht so groß, das es verloren geht. Wenn Du mal eine etablierte Population hast, kannst Du mutiger sein.
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (25. Mai 2019)

Sieht gut aus. Allerdings hatte ich ja irgendwie gedacht, dass im Teich alles vor sich hin wuchert und ich da regelmässig auslichten muss. Und nicht , dass ich da aus einem anderen Reservoir noch nachschießen muss.

Woran merkt man  dass ein Teich zuwenig Nährstoffen hat? Fadenalgen sollen ein Anzeiger von Nährstoffarmut sein?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Fadenalgen sollen ein Anzeiger von Nährstoffarmut sein?


Ja, Viele dann haste viele Närstoffe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Woran merkt man  dass ein Teich zuwenig Nährstoffen hat?



Hi Ralph,

messen - Teststreifen/Tropfentest des Aquaristik/Teichsortiment sind aber beide ungenau was da dann ohne exakte Laborbedingungen daheim an Nitrat, Phosphat, Eisen ect gemessen wird

und man merkt es am Pflanzenwuchs von so typischen höheren Nährstoffzeigerpflanzen (wenn man da denn was an Erfahung gesammelt hat) des freien Wassers wie 

__ Wasserpest
__ Hornblatt
__ Wasserlinsen

die kümmern oder wollen gar nicht wenn nicht genug "Futter" im freien Wasser vorhanden ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Mai 2019)

Hei, für den groben Überblick reichen die Teststäbchen allemal.
Mach ich nur wenns klemmt und das ist im Teich eigentlich nie.
Manchmal halt ich so 1x im Jahr eins rein...hauptsächlich, wenn ich viel Leitungswasser verwendet habe. Aber eine Reaktion meinerseits löst das eigentlich nie aus...
Ist pure Neugier.
Als ich noch Fische hatte, hab ich das öfters gemacht. Vor allem, wenn ich neue gekauft habe. Mittlerweile mag ich aber keine mehr haben...is mir zu aufregend im Teich...vor allem im Winter. Die Biotoptiere und Pflanzen kommen blendent zurecht..also was soll ich da reinpfuschen?
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Mai 2019)

Ich gärtner seit langem erfolgreich nach der Methode, solange zu warten, bis sich irgendwo ein Mangel zeigt und dann erst gezielt zu düngen. Klappt beim Rasen, klappt bei den Tomaten. Blumenbeet, Blumenwiese und Hecke kommen bestens ohne Dünger klar. Das Ding ist, an den Pflanzen kann man alles bestens sehen. Im Teich seh ich nichts... Und mir fehlen die Erfahrungswerte, wie schnell das Zeug wachsen würde, wenn...
Die Fadenalgen haben sich verkrümelt, ich hab einiges davon raus, das meiste drin gelassen, es kommen keine neuen. Das Wasser ist klar. Ich hab den Teich mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, das ist bei uns mittelhart. Substrat, Spielsand, Sand aus dem Aushub (vermutlich mit geringem Lehmanteil) dann halt die Pflanzen, die Erde am Ballen mitgebracht haben. Hab ich nicht abgespült.

Ach egal, ich üb mich in Geduld. Muss ich nur erst lernen   Düngen wird man einen Teich wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## ralph_hh (18. Juni 2019)

So... abermals ein paar Wochen später.
Das __ Hornkraut ist kräftig ausgetrieben und gedeiht, Tannenwedel hab ich einige, wachsen prächtig, Nährstoffe müssen im Wasser also drin sein. Tests hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Nur das __ Tausendblatt sieht unverändert aus. Sollte ich da noch mal nachbestellen??
Das Wasser ist klar bis auf den Grund, Algen hab ich keine mehr. Dafür Wasserflöhe in Massen, Mückenlarven und __ Schwimmkäfer.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juni 2019)

Hei, wenn das bis jetzt noch nicht gewachsen ist, und es heil angekommen war, brauchst Du keins Nachbestellen...dem gefällt es halt einfach nicht.
Würd ich wenn nächstes Jahr nochmal versuchen.Vielleicht passt es ihm dann.
VG Monika


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo Monika
Deinen Eimer finde ich sehr interressant.....
Ist der völlig geschlossen, oder sind evtl. ein paar Bohrlöcher drin zwecks Wassertausch? 
Wassertausch ist Blödsinn.....
Aber um überhaupt Teichwasser drin zu haben?
Oder steht er einfach nur so mit in Deinem Teich?
Würde mich arg interressieren

LG Michi


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juni 2019)

Hei..nee das ist ein 20 Liter Mörtelkübel und der steht da noch im Gewächshaus zwischen den Tomaten...Im Mai darf er raus und im Oktober gehts zum Überwintern wieder ins Gewächshaus.
VG Monika


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Juni 2019)

Ja, ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man seine Lesebrille schon permanent parat haben (oder die Bilder einfach aufmerksamer betrachten).
( Ich schäme mich gerade) 
Sorry
Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juni 2019)

Hei..brauchst Du nicht...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

Hi Ralph,

kann es sein das dein Teichwasser hart und alkalisch ist? 
Tannenwedel und __ Hornkraut mögen so was jedenfalls sehr gerne, die Tausendblätter jedoch mögen es bis auf Myriophyllum spicatum eher schön weich und sauer

MfG Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (21. Juni 2019)

Es ist mit Leitungswasser gefüllt das ist hier weich bis mittelhart. Gesamthärte 8, ph 7,66
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## ralph_hh (28. Juni 2019)

So, langsam wird das was mit dem __ Tausendblatt. Es ist schwer zu erkennen, die Farbe ist so blassgrün, dass man nie weiss, ob das noch lebt. Aber es wird deutlich größer, kommt an mehrern Stellen an die Oberfläche und blüht inwzischen. Damit gedeiht mit gerade alles, was ich im Teich habe gut. __ Hornblatt, Tausendblatt, __ Krebsschere und Tannenwedel. Und die Seerose auch.


----------



## ralph_hh (29. Juni 2019)

Es blüht


----------

